# The algae starts



## lstratton (23 Feb 2008)

Hi there,
I have had my tank set up for about 3 weeks now, and brown algae has now started growing, although there is a fuzzy brown (hair algae?) on my cambomba.  I have pressurised CO2 (not sure on the bpm, but the permanent CO2 test is green).  I have about 2.5wpg and I'm using eco complete as the substrate and normal playsand (2 islands of eco, with a sand 'path' between them).
Tomorrow is water change day, so will clean it all off, but should I worry about this, or just put it down to things not being completely stable yet?


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Feb 2008)

Hi,
     Check JamesC Algae guide and you may see that this probably Diatom algae which normally forms just after tank setup and usually goes away after a few weeks: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

If you do multiple 50% to 80% water changes per week for the next 2 months or so you can reduce it's occurrence, as well as reduce the occurrence/severity of other algae forms.

Also, what water are you using in your CO2 test? If you are using tank water your indication is corrupted. Use 4 kH water only in the CO2 indicator.

Cheers,


----------



## lstratton (23 Feb 2008)

thankyou for that.  i am using 4dkh water in the co2 test and am doing a little under 50% water changes, so I'll up that.
Think I might add some otos in tomorrow to help with it.


----------

